# Glock 20 on its way



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Ok just ordered a G20 yesterday and have it in my possession next week, now all my buddies are getting on my case because its gonna cost a lot to shoot. The thing is i have other calibers to shoot, what do you guys think.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

crinko said:


> Ok just ordered a G20 yesterday and have it in my possession next week, now all my buddies are getting on my case because its gonna cost a lot to shoot. The thing is i have other calibers to shoot, what do you guys think.:smt023


Congrats! I think they're right. :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Tell those ladies to man-up! You gotta pay to play! :anim_lol:

:watching:


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

grats


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice...I love my G20!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Charge your friends $10 per cartridge to shoot your G20!

Great choice!


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Start reloading :mrgreen:


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

i got a g29 in sept and love it. i no longer feel the need to buy a .45...not that i won't tho:mrgreen: you could always get the .40 barrel for cheaper shooting. all i got to say is.......


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

My eleven year old grandson has no problems firing my glock 20. He enjoys it.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

kev74 said:


> tell those ladies to man-up! You gotta pay to play! :anim_lol:
> 
> :watching:


lol! +1


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

10 is IN! A great caliber!


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

Took my 29 to the range yesterday. Even with norma ammo it was pleasant to fire. It would be hard to improve on the 29 for a ccw stopper.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

nice, mushroom cloud of an H bomb photoshopped onto it right? also, wouldnt that have a strong tendency to go right through someone and keep going? is that shot into ballistics gel like the mythbusters stuff?


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

I asked an ex-cop about this when i bought my first 10mm about 15 years ago. He said using hollow points it wouldn't be a problem. Double tap recomends their 135 & 155grain hp's for ccw. Gun magazines recomended 175 grain silvertips at one time as the best ccw load.


----------

